# Ad on Bis-Man Online



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

http://bismanonline.com/getListing.php? ... 1&a=191010

Not sure what to think of this ad...


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

?????


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

bluebird said:


> ?????


You have to load it 2 or 3 times to see it. Otherwise their website is messed up and not rendering the ad properly.

Here it is:



> AD Number
> This ad has been viewed 1706 times
> : 191010
> Contact :
> ...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Seems like a devoted father to me, don't see any harm in that.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I really don't have a problem with the over all ad other than the price sections....it says free but negotiable. If he would have left that out it would be great.

I commend this guy for having the dedication and devotion to put out an ad like this to help get his daughter into hunting. :beer: I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

He's getting her involved ..Thats what really matters.. :beer:

I love the "potty" in the van.. :lol: Thats dedication!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think it is great as well but really is an ad like that necessary in ND? I mean knock on a few doors, are there not WMA, WPA, PLOTS in that area. I almost get the impression he is using his daughter as a tool or sympothy for access. Especially when he mentions about bringing others.

Once again I commend the guy for getting his kid out but it sounds or appears he is trying to take the easy way out. Half the greatness of this awesome state is being able to knock on doors and being able to talk to the land owners for a few hours. That alone opens their doors and they will give you names of others to ask. Do that were I come from and an old lady will chase you to your car with a frying pan telling you to get off her property.

But that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Leo..


> Do that were I come from and an old lady will chase you to your car with a frying pan telling you to get off her property.


I found in north dakota.....most places the old lady is not chasing you off the property but inviting you in for some flap jacks. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Exactly and you better not tell her no. :beer: I am from CT and there are a ton of tree huggers there.

I feel truely blessed to be in this state. Part of me feels ripped off because I got here so late but I am happy that I am old to not take this great state for granted.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You show up on a door step with a kid in tow and your chances of getting on land increase three fold. That being said if a person only brings their kid for that reason that is kinda sad. Hopefully this guy is doing it for the right reasons and I have no reason to suspect otherwise.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think it is also great, I also got the feeling that Leo got. It almost seemed like he was using it as a sympathy thing.

When I was little my Dad would do the same, however many times he would tell the farmer that I would be the only one hunting. He would just walk with. Or take the camera! Let me tell you we got on some prime land with just me hunting!

I guess all in all it is a great thing! She is out hunting!........ Hopefully! :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I guess all in all it is a great thing! She is out hunting!........ Hopefully! :beer:


Ditto.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the idea he is getting his kid involved, but do you think he is looking to shorten his drive because of the High Gas prices?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

bluebird said:


> I like the idea he is getting his kid involved, but do you think he is looking to shorten his drive because of the High Gas prices?


Doubt it.
I'll be honest, gas prices suck. But I think I'm getting tired of them being blamed for everything.

This year it would cost him about $10 more to drive there that last year.
If $10 is a make or break deal to spend a day hunting, you probably can't afford to be hunting at all.

I wish him luck and hope he's doing it for all the right reasons.
Like others have stated theres TONS of public land to chase roosters on in central ND.
I don't spend as much time pheasant hunting as many others, but I think 90% of my time has been spent on PLOTS. WMA's or WPA's and we've been very successful.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I think it is also great, I also got the feeling that Leo got. It almost seemed like he was using it as a sympathy thing.
> 
> When I was little my Dad would do the same, however many times he would tell the farmer that I would be the only one hunting. He would just walk with. Or take the camera! Let me tell you we got on some prime land with just me hunting!
> 
> I guess all in all it is a great thing! She is out hunting!........ Hopefully! :beer:


The question we should be asking ourselves is exactly what Mike is driving at...

Is he asking for permission for himself to shoot or his daughter? Kids don't always care about getting lots of shots... simply being out with dad and the dog is what really matters.

It seems to me looking at the picture that she is too young to shoot. Therefore he is simply trying to scare up a place to hunt and using his daughter as a way to garner sympathy. Otherwise he would have put something like that in the ad... "Looking for my children to have a hunt only, I won't carry a gun." But nope we don't see that here.

We all have to sacrifice and spend money to hunt. Should he be granted some favortism over any of us because he has to drive and use gas $$ to find game? I don't follow his logic.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

He should put a contact number or email on the ad for best results.. :wink:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Why would one NOT use all the tools available for securing a place to hunt? Sure you can drive around and knock on door but it takes time and money, either of which this guy may or may not have. Such an ad may save him a little of both. I'm sure we all just IGNORE any outside information on where we might hunt or game might be and rely strictly on your own scouting.

I'd swear some of you guys have an endless well of money or must be so far in debt you'll have to win the lottery to get out. I love to hunt and fish but I, like many, do not have an endless budget. Yes it is only another $10 per trip for gas but don't forget that has to be worked into a budget where everthing else has also increased in cost. $10 may be a big deal if your living expenses have increased 10-20% and your income has not.
I used to drive 80 miles round trip to my bowhunting spot 3-4 times a week. Thats $15-$20 per trip. I have cut my cost in 1/2 by overnighting and doing a evening/morning hunt instead of driving back and forth each evening and can actually spend more hours afield. Most likely much of my scouting this year will be by bike in order to cut the fuel. Driving to the general area then radiate out several miles each direction on bike. Those of us on budgets have to use all the tools available to us.


----------

